# Two New Titles!



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Today Riley got his CD and his Rally Excellent titles. We placed 3rd in Rally and 2nd in Obedience. For some reason today Riley was fixated on both of our Judges. So I was a little worried that he would blow our chances. We scored an 87 in Rally and a 181.5 in obedience. Not our best scores but enough to get us by.
So now we have LOTS of work to do next year for our CDX.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey way to go! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is Riley posing will all his pretty ribbons!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW!!! Congratulations!!!! Way to Go!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Way to go Riley! By the way, you are Very handsome!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Riley! That sure is a lot of ribbons!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! what a great photo!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Congratulations to Riley! Good boy!!!!*
:dblthumb2​


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!
You should be really proud of all of your work!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, way to go!


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to you and to Riley. I'd love to get some of that alphabet soup after Merlin's name some day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Riley!!!! That is a great accomplishment and handsome boy.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! I love his name and don't let him be a pinhead!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Riley!! Great job for all your hard work! He is a Beautiful Boy!!!:smooch:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Riley!!!!!!!! Congrats you two.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank You everyone! I am very proud of my boy. He is my first obedience dog and I have learned SO much. I never expected to win all those ribbons. I would have just been happy to get qualifying scores. We started competing 1 year ago this month. When I started out with him I was only going to do Rally with him. Then I figured since regular obedience was going on at the same time I should just do that too. Guess I made the right decision


----------

